# Charles Mill Spillway saugeye



## trails n scales (Apr 2, 2014)

Has anyone been catching saugeye at Charles mill spillway? Had some success this time last year. I went the other night n got skunked


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Been really slow should be better this weekend


----------



## Ontariofishin33 (Feb 20, 2014)

I second puregreens comment. You can't avoid catching carp just downstream from the spillway but I haven't talked to anyone that's had any luck on saugeye. Fish everywhere should be biting hard this weekend as long as it doesn't get flooded and muddy


----------



## Joshb (Feb 1, 2011)

same here only got 3 eyes out of the spillway this year and i fished it a lot! lots of carp down stream cant cast with out snagging one


----------



## Sarge189 (Sep 29, 2010)

Where is Charles Mill Spillway never heard of it before.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

You never know with that place, the bite is not very consistent, but it is always fun cause you never know what you will catch and it can be very rewarding if you put your time in.... 

promag


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

I was there for about two hours this afternoon (Sunday April, 6). The river was way up and the current was strong. I saw a handful of people catching anything. I was jigging a twister tail and minnow combo. I hooked up with one saugeye, and saw two other saugeye caught. I also saw a man and his son leave with a good number of crappies they caught below the second dam. Some others were picking up sheepshead and suckers in the little creek that runs into the river above the second dam. The river was so cloudy it was like fishing in chocolate milk.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I checked it out Saturday morning it was just like you said topcat like chocolate milk... I Fowled up with a few quilbacks... I decided to check out pleasant hill no luck...

promag


----------



## bigcatfisher (Jun 17, 2010)

promag said:


> I checked it out Saturday morning it was just like you said topcat like chocolate milk... I Fowled up with a few quilbacks... I decided to check out pleasant hill no luck...
> 
> promag


I was at pleasnt hill on the shores yesterday with no luck though. Was nice to get out and check out some of the area.


----------



## Enthusiast (Jun 20, 2011)

promag said:


> I checked it out Saturday morning it was just like you said topcat like chocolate milk... I Fowled up with a few quilbacks... I decided to check out pleasant hill no luck...
> 
> promag


Are quilbacks edible? I caught one at Dillon one time on a Shad Rap.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Enthusiast said:


> Are quilbacks edible? I caught one at Dillon one time on a Shad Rap.


Yes...and I hear they are tasty prepared correctly...


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

Any word on conditions/fishing below the dam at Charles Mill?


----------



## Ontariofishin33 (Feb 20, 2014)

I was there Friday and it was up higher than normal but not too bad. It was still really muddy water though. I didn't have much luck but a guy right below the spillway caught a few saugeye and a good size striper. Still snagging a ton of carp. I'm not sure what it's like after the rain yesterday. Hopefully be able to get back there this weekend


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

Fished it with my wife this morning (5/20). The flow is way up and the water looks like chocolate milk. Tough fishing conditions but we still managed two keeper saugeyes and a channel cat. Tried a bunch of different methods, but the only thing that worked was using an egg sinker above a snelled hook baited with a minnow. And then we'd toss upstream and keep it in constant contact with the bottom as it drifted back down. Lost a lot of gear, but it was the only way we were catching fish today.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

That's a tough place to go and keep tackle.. its good to hear you got something for it in a way..well that's how I look at it when I fish there..I'm sure I've lost a small fortune there in my times fishing it, but I still like fishing there...you never know when you might get that big one you are looking for

promag


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That place is a snag fest


----------

